# Best goggles for wet snowstorms



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

So I love my Oakley Flightdeck XM prizms.. the contrast is amazing and I feel like I lose vision clarity when I look through other lenses.. even my MTB glasses are prizm.

But holy shit on a stick, those flight decks are terrible at keeping moisture out of the space between the lenses. I've now "ruined" three different $95 lenses because I wore them on days the snow was coming down.

"It's because you're storing them wet!" 
No im not. Screw you.

"It's because you're keeping them too close to a heat source!"
Nope! Go shove a pineapple up your ass.

"Stop wearing them on your forehead!"
I don't. And even if I did, that would just cause the interior lens to fog, not the space between them.

"Don't ever try to clean the inner lens!"
I don't. And see my previous response.

So I'm 99.9% sure it's the seal between the lenses that's breaking down and letting the moisture in. Why do I think that? Because 1. It's really the only possible explanation, and 2. the Oakley flight decks don't even try to cover that seal up. That whole "minimalist" approach to the goggle looks cool, but I'd really like some plastic between the seal and the rain/snow that is coming down onto the goggle.

See attached pic for an example of how the goggle doesn't even try to keep snow away from the seal. (In case it isn't super clear, the snow you see on the lens is actually behind it - wedged between the lens and the plastic frame insert... so when it melts it'll go straight to the seal between the lenses)

Anyway, I've given up on Oakley. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. Fool me three times, f&[email protected] my bank account.

What do you guys recommend for days when it's raining or snowing hard and there's no way to keep snow / water / ice away from your goggles?

For context, I'm going to whistler in a week and it'll be snowing the whole time I'm there... really don't want to fog up for that trip.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

try msging oakley's customer service?


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

jae said:


> try msging oakley's customer service?


Im sure I could warranty them but I doubt I'd get it back in time for whistler


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dave785 said:


> Im sure I could warranty them but I doubt I'd get it back in time for whistler


never know man, california company under the luxottica umbrella. might get it by mon/tues. either way, get them and do w/e you want with them rain or shine.

calling is always faster.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smith i/o are the standard at bakes (blue sensor mirror lens for flat light and majority of conditions)...4-5 years on 1 pr...no complaints/issues


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

imo goggles are your most disposable piece of gear. lenses worn on multiple wet days get the anti fog used up/worn off whatever, the foam materiel doesnt perform as good on multiple wet/dry cycles, lenses that are no cheaper than discount goggles scratch easily.

time for a new pair. yellow lense when its comin down.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Have not had any issues with Dragon APX for the past 2 years, I ride 50 or so days per year. I wear a helmet, and ride in all conditions. Great goggles IMO.

Friends ride with Oakley, Anon's and they have all had fog issues just FYI. My Dragon's not one issue yet.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Has anyone tried those Abom goggles? The tech sounds pretty cool, but look to be too big.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

dave785 said:


> But holy shit on a stick, those flight decks are terrible at keeping moisture out of the space between the lenses.


Hi Dave,

Some bad news. Moisture between the lenses _always_ means that you have a broken lens seal (the foam and adhesive seal between the two lenses). By far, the most common reason for a damaged lens seal is heat. This is true for all models, makes, and brands. A few minutes up on your cars dashboard will ruin a google seal. The same is true for warming near a fire, over a heat vent, etc. The other common way seals are damaged is impact, but that is far more rare. 

Once a seal is damaged and moisture is getting in there is no fixing it.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Some bad news. Moisture between the lenses _always_ means that you have a broken lens seal (the foam and adhesive seal between the two lenses). By far, the most common reason for a damaged lens seal is heat. This is true for all models, makes, and brands. A few minutes up on your cars dashboard will ruin a google seal. The same is true for warming near a fire, over a heat vent, etc. The other common way seals are damaged is impact, but that is far more rare.
> 
> Once a seal is damaged and moisture is getting in there is no fixing it.


Yeah Ive never put them anywhere near a heat source though. Not even in the car... I keep them away from all the vents.

I am just sick of the Oakley seals. I'll look into smith's IO stuff


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

dave785 said:


> I'll look into smith's IO stuff


Last two Smith IOX I had, the low lights fogged bad. The first ones were older, so worked for fair amount of time? I got another pair of same. They are bad out of the box, I guess. Have the GIRO with magnet lens now, am afraid I will lose a lens eventually. But at least I can see now.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I have Smith I/O 7 goggles and I like them. I haven't had them long enough to fully review them though, and I haven't had them during a wet snow storm or rain so take my recommend with a grain of salt but I do like them.

Shitty about your Oakley's, Smith has been making goggles forever so I wanted to give them a try. Didn't break the bank either, I/O 7 is near the top of their line and only cost $250 (Canadian dollars) for this year's model. Many other companies charge over $300 for their top line goggle and that's ridiculous.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I have Smith I/O 7 goggles and I like them. I haven't had them long enough to fully review them though, and I haven't had them during a wet snow storm or rain so take my recommend with a grain of salt but I do like them.
> 
> Shitty about your Oakley's, Smith has been making goggles forever so I wanted to give them a try. Didn't break the bank either, I/O 7 is near the top of their line and only cost $250 (Canadian dollars) for this year's model. Many other companies charge over $300 for their top line goggle and that's ridiculous.


I also got a pair of 7s this year that i switch off with a pair of NFX2 that I just got. I got the 7s with the chroma pop option (still don't know if its a gimmick but my sheep brain thinks they definitely make things better). By far the best vision of any goggle I've had and the little valve thing may or may not be doing it, but I haven't had any significant fog issue or moisture being stuck between the lenses. now if only their "pioneering" lens change system was in any way fast or easy.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Smith I/O7 for me too. Chromapop lens awesome. Oakley optics are great but the knock on em has always been they're prone to fogging / poor moisture management. I switched to Smith few years back. I/07 best I've worn yet. I/OX also gets good reviews.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have had the electric eg3s, eg2s no real problems with them just didn't fit my helmet to well. The smith I/Os are awesome never had a problem with them, and I have the photocromatic lens works 90% of the time for all light conditions. Lately I have been using the Burton M2 goggles just cause changing the lens is stupid easy. Only thing maybe that happened is the lens were sun baked and the seal was already broken down some during shipping.


----------



## joemzl (Jan 27, 2017)

Seems to be many Smith fans here. Last year I read so many good reviews on them, that I bought the I/O.
Was looking for a goggle with a wide field of view, an easy lens changing system and a good lens for overcasts. 
And what did I get? Small view, a lens changing system that doesn´t deserve the name, too big for my face and the Red Sensors.
(Ok, maybe the Blue Sensors are better). Sold the I/O.
But then I read about the I/OX and the Chroma Pops. Bought them.
And what did I get: in fact, a goggle that´s looking real cool. And lenses that are as good as other great brands (but not better).
A larger field of view, but still less than other tested goggles, especially the vertically view.
How do you get a small view from a large goggle? Right, you take a large outside lens and glue a small lens inside. - Can´t believe it. 
Interesting, that this large goggle fits my face better than the small I/O.
And still that lens changing system. Do you know a worse system? I don´t. Sold the I/OX.

Some guys believe, the Draqon X2 is a good goggle? The field of view is slightly smaller than I/OX, but good lenses.
Aaaannnd a lens changing system that really deserves the name. Sadly I can not link to photos that show the X2 with ruined coating. 
Worn during rain on the slopes. I know from two of it. 

Anon M2? Not better than both others. How on earth could they deliver the Blue Lagoon as standard lens for overcasts? No contrast!
Lens changing is ..... ooops, already ready ....

But are there goggles with a really wide field of view, a quick lens changing system and lenses giving good contrasts?
Yes, the Oakley Flight Decks (not designed for quick lens changing, but it works) and Airbrake XL, all with Prizm lenses.
Don´t wanna choose them because of the named problems? 
Try von Zipper Jetpack (John Jackson Teal or better Halldor), Salomon X-Max and Atomic Revent Q ML (ok, lenses could have better contrast)
Electric EG3 should be good, if you have the possibility to not choose the Light Green lens. And maybe the expensive Giro Contact. 

What did I choose? Still searching ....


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

joemzl said:


> Seems to be many Smith fans here. Last year I read so many good reviews on them, that I bought the I/O.
> Was looking for a goggle with a wide field of view, an easy lens changing system and a good lens for overcasts.
> And what did I get? Small view, a lens changing system that doesn´t deserve the name, too big for my face and the Red Sensors.
> (Ok, maybe the Blue Sensors are better). Sold the I/O.
> ...



I have found a lot of give an take with goggles over time. 

I 100% agree that calling any Smith lens changing system "quick" is a joke. Its more challenging and clunky than some that are not designed for quick change. The only plus on the lens system that I have noticed is that once they're in, they stay there and feel as if they're not made to be swapped (Really they need to re vamp their system and stop calling the 7 an upgrade over there other I/O). As far as vision/size/contrast/etc. I have been pretty happy with all of it. The chroma pop on the I/O7 low light lens (can't recall which I have, its what came standard) is notably better than anything else that I have tried (M2, and my NFX2 as well as other non lens changing)

As for lens change and stability once they're in: M2 that my brother has is by far the easiest change and the magnets seem to keep them in pretty well as in I haven't seen them pop out with any falls or anything. my Drangon NFX2 is also a super easy swap situation but they don't seem as structurally sound. If you flex the rims, there is notable gap on the bottom side of the lens. It hasn't affected riding or fog or anything so Id say no big deal, but again the vision is nothing compared to the Smiths. 

I have also heard good stuff about the EG3. Electrics "tupperware" system seems like it could be a good happy medium between the Anons and the Oakley/Dragon situation.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

electric is bad ass, but the green lens they've been handing out as night/overcast is garbage. their hi-yellows are fucking awesome. 

you can borrow my EG3's if you want dave. mirror/bronze and hi-yellows. 

switching out lenses for EG3's simple compared to EG2's. but either doesn't take long. less than a minute each.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been using my EG2's since 2008 and I'm only on my second lense. Proof that if you take care of your shit it blah blah... I hate swapping lenses so I bought a pair of Smith Prophecys (discontinued but was a mid range goggle) for the rare blue bird days out here. Love them both. Rode plenty of storms with my EG2's and never had any issues. 

I'd say you can't go wrong with Electric or Smith. 

The only time I've seen the inner lense get moisture inside was from an Aussie kid who would put them near the fireplace, ruined and warrantied like 3 lenses, they were Oakley's too.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We use smith and electric. I have Smith iox, my wife uses electric eg3.5, my son uses electric eg3 eg2, egx.... my son and i are hot heads and smog out lenses. My iox have lasted longer than any other lenses. This is season 3 with them and they have been great. My yellow sensors have worn out faster than the others, the blue sensor are now my daily wear and are great. I also have the red solx for spring whoch work well.

Of your a hot head and its 25ish to 35ish and snowing/wet, any lens is gonna fog eventually. Thats just life. The one thing I do that helps the most is to take my helmet and lens inside at night, dont leave them in the car and put them separately with lens out so they can dry over night. 

They fog 100% between the lenses if I keep the goggles in the car. They for about 80% of the time if I keep them on my helmet after a powder day. They fog about 5% of the time if I do everything right. 

Overall I think the smiths have been best for me. Oh and my son has some new spy goggles this season that he also likes.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

joemzl said:


> Seems to be many Smith fans here. Last year I read so many good reviews on them, that I bought the I/O.
> Was looking for a goggle with a wide field of view, an easy lens changing system and a good lens for overcasts.
> And what did I get? Small view, a lens changing system that doesn´t deserve the name, too big for my face and the Red Sensors.
> (Ok, maybe the Blue Sensors are better). Sold the I/O.
> ...


Try the IO/7 - easier lens change than the I/O. Wider peripheral than the IO/X.


----------



## joemzl (Jan 27, 2017)

Interesting info. Thank you.
But for now I´m happy with my Salomon X-Max (no chance for I/O7). 
Nearly as good as the Airbrake XL with the Prizm lenses.
I like the Light Orange lens (same as Chroma Pop storm), although the contrast is a bit less than Prizm Rose. 

Seldom read of someone using the Giro Contact. Bad experiences?, too expensive?, unattractive?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Worst System for lens change? Electric. We have probably 8 different EG2/2.5/3/3.5 frames and probably 25 different lenses. They definitely have the best field of vision but the lens exchange system is horrible. The smith FOV is not bad, I have a big head and they fit fine, I have plenty of FOV even if it is smaller than the EG2/3 that I was used to prior.....

I find the smith IOX to be pretty quick and painless to change out. Not the best, not the worst.....



joemzl said:


> Seems to be many Smith fans here.
> 
> Small view, a lens changing system that doesn´t deserve the name
> 
> ...


----------



## joemzl (Jan 27, 2017)

Ah, ok. Maybe I should have written: in comparison to other actual premium goggles.
If you will ever try to change the lens of I/OX on the mountain in cold wind, I guarantee you,
your fingers will be competely frozen, before the work is done.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I ride alot(100+ days a season) and have changed lenses out plenty on the slopes. Fortunately, I ride enough to be able to get back down to the base or into a lodge and change out my lenses, in a protected area, in most conditions. If I cant, it takes about 20 seconds for me to change the iox lenses. Again, not the best and not the worst system. Magnets are fast but those things pop off with any impact. The spy system is pretty nice for lens changing.

Storm riding, Low visibility and flat light is the norm and I enjoy it. When there is sun out I feel like a super hero.....

What are "actual premium goggles"?

Also, this original question was about goggles that dont fog in the first place. My experiences with numerous different brands led me to the smiths....


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree with Argo for goggles that don't fog the Smith I/O and Anon M2 do it for me.


----------



## joemzl (Jan 27, 2017)

Argo said:


> What are "actual premium goggles"?


Written in my first post on page 2.
Of course there are some more.
I only named that ones with great FOV and a lens changing system.

Fogging is a thing you can only find out on many days in the snow.
Does it happen so often? Had it very seldom.
But yes, if it´s a problem, the Smiths seem to be the solution.


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

Dragon use the same anti fog chemical as those used on NASA spacecraft windshields and space helmets.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

wkd said:


> Dragon use the same anti fog chemical as those used on NASA spacecraft windshields and space helmets.




That may be, but my dragons definitely fog more than my smiths. It may be do to the lens/frame connection or lack thereof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> Also, this original question was about goggles that dont fog in the first place. My experiences with numerous different brands led me to the smiths....


fwiw....yesterday at bakes, just looking around...i'd estimate 75% had smith's of some sort and most of them with blue sensor mirror



wkd said:


> Dragon use the same anti fog chemical as those used on NASA spacecraft windshields and space helmets.


whatever dragon uses...its dog shit...that turned to a cloudy mess and dragon would not warranty...the only and last pair of dragons.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

THere are tons of great goggles for when the sun is out or it's just cloudy. I still love my Oakley Prizms.. the tech really does work.

I just need another pair of goggles for when the sky is puking snow. For when the top lifts are closed due to wind, and when every run is a powder run because by the time you get back to the top your tracks have already been filled in by the storm.

Smith IO seems to be the consensus here, as welll as other websites, and through my friends as well. I bought a pair, but I'll def keep my Oakley's for normal days.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

dave785 said:


> THere are tons of great goggles for when the sun is out or it's just cloudy. I still love my Oakley Prizms.. the tech really does work.
> 
> I just need another pair of goggles for when the sky is puking snow. For when the top lifts are closed due to wind, and when every run is a powder run because by the time you get back to the top your tracks have already been filled in by the storm.
> 
> Smith IO seems to be the consensus here, as welll as other websites, and through my friends as well. I bought a pair, but I'll def keep my Oakley's for normal days.



Yep now you won't eat shit riding trees in the dark anymore lol


Moot point now, but riding in PNW with lots of moisture and wet snow, Smiths have never let me down. I've wear transient, knowledge and now the I/os and I couldn't be happier. Not sure I'm sold on the ChromaPop tech (didn't really notice a huge difference) but blue sensor will not let you down and I've never had them fog up, even getting them full of snow inside or out they've surprisingly held up.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Rogue said:


> Yep now you won't eat shit riding trees in the dark anymore lol
> 
> 
> Moot point now, but riding in PNW with lots of moisture and wet snow, Smiths have never let me down. I've wear transient, knowledge and now the I/os and I couldn't be happier. Not sure I'm sold on the ChromaPop tech (didn't really notice a huge difference) but blue sensor will not let you down and I've never had them fog up, even getting them full of snow inside or out they've surprisingly held up.


Haha thanks, that's the goal 

Whistler in 1 week.. very, very excited. That weather forecast looks extremely wet (I'll be on mountain Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday) so I'm sure I'll need them, especially since it's back to back.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*Heat and seal damage*



Wiredsport said:


> By far, the most common reason for a damaged lens seal is heat. This is true for all models, makes, and brands. A few minutes up on your cars dashboard will ruin a google seal. The same is true for warming near a fire, over a heat vent, etc.


Reading this thread backwards. Maybe this is why my new IOX are bad, they were near a heat vent. I ordered a new lens and will see if this fixes the problem.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Had serious dogging issues with my Smith I/O yesterday. Was a stormy windy day, changed lenses in the mountain, didn't help. First time they fog so bad.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Had serious dogging issues...


Getting your forums confused again KIRKRIDER? Isn't it your car windows that fog whilst dogging?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Snow Hound said:


> Getting your forums confused again KIRKRIDER? Isn't it your car windows that fog whilst dogging?



Lol...FOGGING... goggles fogging issues. . Apparently water between lenses, the inner one appears to be porous. Never happened with my Oakley CrowBar.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Now that you mention it, changing lenses on the mountain during a snowstorm is something that'll usually make my goggles fog.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

dave785 said:


> Now that you mention it, changing lenses on the mountain during a snowstorm is something that'll usually make my goggles fog.


Hey was a pow day, could not think of going back down without seeing. They fogged before on the chair, humidity was high with wind blown snow/ice. Now I know what to do. Never happened before.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Anything Smith with the "Turbo Fan" I will NEVER be without a pair of these goggle with the amount of powder we ride in Utah.......face shots means you get snow shoved up into\onto your goggles, just remember to turn them off at the end of the day or else the AAA's will be dead for your next trip to the mountain. 

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...&hvtargid=kwd-25715440&ref=pd_sl_58c0v7qjdc_b

Also a good reason to keep an extra pair of gogs in the car\backpack


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Anything Smith with the "Turbo Fan" I will NEVER be without a pair of these goggle with the amount of powder we ride in Utah.......face shots means you get snow shoved up into\onto your goggles, just remember to turn them off at the end of the day or else the AAA's will be dead for your next trip to the mountain.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...&hvtargid=kwd-25715440&ref=pd_sl_58c0v7qjdc_b
> 
> Also a good reason to keep an extra pair of gogs in the car\backpack


On a cold day that wouldn't be a problem, was not so cold Saturday. and wet, and HELLA windy. Like you had to hunker down during gusts.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Best wet conditions goggles.....










/thread! >


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> Best wet conditions goggles.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha. :grin: you win.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

switch to canopies or crowbars. You are getting moisture in through the outside edges. It is what it is, the 2 lenses are held together by some foam and rubber, full frame goggles help to prevent that.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> switch to canopies or crowbars. You are getting moisture in through the outside edges. It is what it is, the 2 lenses are held together by some foam and rubber, full frame goggles help to prevent that.


Agree with you, my old Oakley crowbar were better. So sealing the lenses with say... a bit of silicone should work?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Did anyone mention the Oakley Line Miner Inferno yet? Yeah that one.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been on the same dragon NFX for 3 years in Oregon/Washington/Jackson/Utah never had any fog issues. I decided to try smith squads I used the chromapop storm lens since the NFX2 Lumamlens only come in an ugly ass colored strap. Why not make them in black? But anyways holy shit after using standard lenses the last 3 years I felt a huge difference compared to my lowlight lenses that came with my dragon. Chromapop worked great it was stormy most the day I had no issues seeing. Not sure how much of a difference the cp everyday lens or the cp sun will make but for the lowlight there was major difference. Fog on the hand I had little fog when I got on the Powder Country bus but it was really warm inside the bus. During riding I had no fog issues though. I felt like my field of view was about the same as my NFX I'll probably get the Squad XL next season see if its better in those.

Just my 2 cents take it or leave it. Shred on!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Anything Smith with the "Turbo Fan" I will NEVER be without a pair of these goggle with the amount of powder we ride in Utah.......face shots means you get snow shoved up into\onto your goggles, just remember to turn them off at the end of the day or else the AAA's will be dead for your next trip to the mountain.


I can't advise against this terrible advice any more strongly. Unless they've been drastically redesigned in the past handful of years, they are total garbage. I know a few guys that got a pair in the past and in each and every case, they broke either on the first day or shortly thereafter. It's anecdotal, but a 0-3 record is a pretty strong deterrent for me.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are some that I have seen around and have great reviews. 

https://www.abom.com/


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Confirmed. Smith I/O infiltration between the lenses from the top. All it took was a drop of water from the top of the chairlift hitting the upper edge of the lenses, penetrating between them and fogging the goggle. Those are NOT good for pow days.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> I can't advise against this terrible advice any more strongly. Unless they've been drastically redesigned in the past handful of years, they are total garbage. I know a few guys that got a pair in the past and in each and every case, they broke either on the first day or shortly thereafter. It's anecdotal, but a 0-3 record is a pretty strong deterrent for me.


I easily have over 200 days on mine almost all in Utah, including 20+ days in the backcountry....I've only had to replace lenses.....the only way I could see them breaking is if the battery compartment wasn't attach to the goggle strap properly and you somehow yanked the battery compartment cord\wires out which would be user error.

How did your friends "break" theirs, as in what piece broke?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I easily have over 200 days on mine almost all in Utah, including 20+ days in the backcountry....I've only had to replace lenses.....the only way I could see them breaking is if the battery compartment wasn't attach to the goggle strap properly and you somehow yanked the battery compartment cord\wires out which would be user error.
> 
> How did your friends "break" theirs, as in what piece broke?


Yeah, the Turbo fans work just fine. I've had two pairs of Phenom Turbo fans for well over five years and hundreds of days. They finally gave out this season. The wire did break off of at the lens. I just need to send in a set for a warranty replacement, which Smith is great about. The other one is pretty much at end of life. 

The Turbo fans are great for backcountry riding, especially if you are hiking or splitting. I've been out in hundreds of storms where I just crank the fan on high and hike on. It's pretty nice. As with any piece of gear, you do have to take some care with them, but mine have been reliable for a long time until this year. I will get them again.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I easily have over 200 days on mine almost all in Utah, including 20+ days in the backcountry....I've only had to replace lenses.....the only way I could see them breaking is if the battery compartment wasn't attach to the goggle strap properly and you somehow yanked the battery compartment cord\wires out which would be user error.
> 
> How did your friends "break" theirs, as in what piece broke?





killclimbz said:


> Yeah, the Turbo fans work just fine. I've had two pairs of Phenom Turbo fans for well over five years and hundreds of days. They finally gave out this season. The wire did break off of at the lens. I just need to send in a set for a warranty replacement, which Smith is great about. The other one is pretty much at end of life.
> 
> The Turbo fans are great for backcountry riding, especially if you are hiking or splitting. I've been out in hundreds of storms where I just crank the fan on high and hike on. It's pretty nice. As with any piece of gear, you do have to take some care with them, but mine have been reliable for a long time until this year. I will get them again.


dont you guys find that the foam on your goggles gets all nasty and less good at "buffering" inside from out after so many days? Also I've found that buying new lenses usually costs me almost as much for 2 new lenses as it does for a pair of gogs that comes with 2 lenses. (talking a last year sale model around $100 w/ 2 lenses vs ~$80+ for 2 new lenses shipped)

just curious how u feel about that.

my current gogs are about 3 years old and hammered. I dont think they even still make the lense, if they do its more $$ for the lenses then it is for the gogs (granted they arent like the top top of the line)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I did say one pair was pretty much dead. The foam is all sorts of shitty. The other pair is still in good shape. I just need to get them warrantied to get the wire re-attached to the fan.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> dont you guys find that the foam on your goggles gets all nasty and less good at "buffering" inside from out after so many days? Also I've found that buying new lenses usually costs me almost as much for 2 new lenses as it does for a pair of gogs that comes with 2 lenses. (talking a last year sale model around $100 w/ 2 lenses vs ~$80+ for 2 new lenses shipped)
> 
> just curious how u feel about that.
> 
> my current gogs are about 3 years old and hammered. I dont think they even still make the lense, if they do its more $$ for the lenses then it is for the gogs (granted they arent like the top top of the line)


I scour the internet and ebay for deals on lenses.....I won't ever pay more than 20-40$ for new lenses....maybe that means I can't get EXACTLY what I want but normally I have enough choice to find something that works.

I'm a cheap bastard(am building a house) , I won't buy ANYTHING unless it's ATLEAST 40-60% off of retail.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the only thing you should pay retail on is tattoos and sushi


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> the only thing you should pay retail on is tattoos and sushi




Can't say I've ever heard more accurate words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> the only thing you should pay retail on is tattoos and sushi


Sez teh sushi chef..... :grin:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> the only thing you should pay retail on is tattoos and sushi


Add climbing ropes to that list. >


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I easily have over 200 days on mine almost all in Utah, including 20+ days in the backcountry....I've only had to replace lenses.....the only way I could see them breaking is if the battery compartment wasn't attach to the goggle strap properly and you somehow yanked the battery compartment cord\wires out which would be user error.
> 
> How did your friends "break" theirs, as in what piece broke?





killclimbz said:


> Yeah, the Turbo fans work just fine. I've had two pairs of Phenom Turbo fans for well over five years and hundreds of days. They finally gave out this season. The wire did break off of at the lens. I just need to send in a set for a warranty replacement, which Smith is great about. The other one is pretty much at end of life.
> 
> The Turbo fans are great for backcountry riding, especially if you are hiking or splitting. I've been out in hundreds of storms where I just crank the fan on high and hike on. It's pretty nice. As with any piece of gear, you do have to take some care with them, but mine have been reliable for a long time until this year. I will get them again.


No need for the bunny ear quotation marks, as they didn't allegedly or supposedly break, they actually broke. Just because yours have lasted you doesn't change the fact that I've seen them fail on 3 separate occasions from 3 different people who all bought them brand new and had very few days on them (at least one was on day one). None of them physically fell apart, in both cases it was something with the internal with the mechanical or electrical components. Like I said, anecdotal but real life experience, same as yours, but enough for it to be a running joke around here when we see a pair in the wild (which is extremely rare).


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Utah and Colorado are totally different environments than the PNW. There is a shitload more moisture in the air and in the snow up here. Did I already post about these abom goggles? I really am intrigued by them. I need new goggles, my iox are 3 seasons old now with well over 300 days on them and my yellow lens snapped in half about a week ago... Abom.com | Fog Free Ski Goggles |


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> Utah and Colorado are totally different environments than the PNW. There is a shitload more moisture in the air and in the snow up here. Did I already post about these abom goggles? I really am intrigued by them. I need new goggles, my iox are 3 seasons old now with well over 300 days on them and my yellow lens snapped in half about a week ago... Abom.com | Fog Free Ski Goggles |


You did, I started looking, this is the cheapest I could find them:

ABOM Goggles The A-BOM - Goggles - Goggles & Accessories - Snow Gear - Snow :: CampSaver.com


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Deacon said:


> You did, I started looking, this is the cheapest I could find them:
> 
> ABOM Goggles The A-BOM - Goggles - Goggles & Accessories - Snow Gear - Snow :: CampSaver.com


That is a good one. There is an extra 20% off too so they are like $160>


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> No need for the bunny ear quotation marks, as they didn't allegedly or supposedly break, they actually broke. Just because yours have lasted you doesn't change the fact that I've seen them fail on 3 separate occasions from 3 different people who all bought them brand new and had very few days on them (at least one was on day one). None of them physically fell apart, in both cases it was something with the internal with the mechanical or electrical components. Like I said, anecdotal but real life experience, same as yours, but enough for it to be a running joke around here when we see a pair in the wild (which is extremely rare).


Hey man I get it like all things your mileage will vary.....all I'm saying is I've never found a pair of goggles that deal with moisture\fogging better than the Turbofans and I'm not sure how they could without some kind of electronic mechanism to actively remove moisture from inside the goggles. I used this same tech on Scott goggles(without issue) sweating my ass off playing paintball competitively for years in the humid midwest.

I'll be looking at those above Abombs(also have a fan) for sure though when my turbo fans eventually die, just hard to pass up great pro form deals on smith gear with your a cheap ass like me.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I'll be looking at those above Abombs(also have a fan) for sure though when my turbo fans eventually die, just hard to pass up great pro form deals on smith gear with your a cheap ass like me.


The A-Boms don't have a fan, they have a heated lens. Like the Oakley Line Miners. :grin:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Deacon said:


> The A-Boms don't have a fan, they have a heated lens. Like the Oakley Line Miners. :grin:



Ahhh *even better*, very cool..............shoot now I need to find a friend with an Oakley proform


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

With the sales going on right now, those ABOMs and the Oakley Infernos are very tempting. I hear they're coming out with an Inferno version of the Flight Deck next season, so I may hold out for that.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> With the sales going on right now, those ABOMs and the Oakley Infernos are very tempting. I hear they're coming out with an Inferno version of the Flight Deck next season, so I may hold out for that.


I got to try on a pair today, some skier that I initially saw them on was lined up for first chair with me again. They fit very similar to the iox goggles. They didnt seem extra heavy or anything. I'm fighting the urge to buy them. So difficult to resist....:crying:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

These are the very best you can get for wet conditions: 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IWSF3D...orkel+mask&pd_rd_r=Z7HE8WW1FQPJVSNP1050&psc=1


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Best wet conditions goggles.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fielding said:


> These are the very best you can get for wet conditions:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IWSF3D...orkel+mask&pd_rd_r=Z7HE8WW1FQPJVSNP1050&psc=1


lol, joke's been told!
:laughat2:


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

nothing that a bit of spit cant fix


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

Triple8Sol said:


> I can't advise against this terrible advice any more strongly. Unless they've been drastically redesigned in the past handful of years, they are total garbage. I know a few guys that got a pair in the past and in each and every case, they broke either on the first day or shortly thereafter. It's anecdotal, but a 0-3 record is a pretty strong deterrent for me.


Make that 0-4. Recent Smith Turbo Fans are total garbage. BUT I got them 50% off and I know how to solder, so it's fixable and I'm not too upset (tested already to confirm on my workbench, but need to get it back together - also making an extension in the process to hide the switch in my pocket). There is a loose connection in the recent models. Temp doesn't matter either like some people think - saw some folks blaming the cold. Mine died on the first 45 degree spring day. They'll turn off and on as you turn your head slightly.

It sounds like the other posters have had theirs a little longer. They likely changed something in the past 2-3 model years when all the complaints started. You'll see the same thing on amazon/backcountry reviews.


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

Argo said:


> We use smith and electric. I have Smith iox, my wife uses electric eg3.5, my son uses electric eg3 eg2, egx.... my son and i are hot heads and smog out lenses. My iox have lasted longer than any other lenses. This is season 3 with them and they have been great. My yellow sensors have worn out faster than the others, the blue sensor are now my daily wear and are great. I also have the red solx for spring whoch work well.


I ride at Stevens and have been trying to figure out what the best lens would be for our PNW environment. The blue sensors have been working great for you? Have you had them on for a partly sunny or bluebird day yet? I'm really curious. Been going back and forth between going Chromapop (not sold it's worth the $ for these) or to just get a blue or red sensor mirror lens. Any thoughts?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My blue sensor worked great but now that I have chromapop storm lens, I wont go back... lol

I ride with both on sunny days plenty, no issues.


----------

